# Dec 18th Wachusett



## mishka (Dec 17, 2013)

[h=2][/h] 				   						 							 							 						 						 				 					 						I am going tomorrow to wawa. Anybody?  Will be there 10:30--11                        ​


----------



## yeggous (Dec 17, 2013)

I would go, but you know they're going to groom out everything. I don't take sick days to ski groomers.


----------



## mishka (Dec 17, 2013)

I know. It is what it is.
 Better than nothing and if  rain will be over weekend I better get some turns in. Plus next  week holiday week which I usually don't ski.


----------



## hrstrat57 (Dec 17, 2013)

Mishka, I plan on being there Wednesday for first tracks....SMJ should be too....

I still have the orange boots....hope to see you tomorrow! I''ll be bringing the groomer skis (Head iSupershapes ) vs the Volkl Explosivs...certain they will groom it all out.


----------



## mishka (Dec 17, 2013)

no can do first tracks  will be a little bit later.
 I know you usually leave by 12 but  this time it will worse  waiting for me because I will be on  skis I build with  demo bindings;-);-)
call me ### in PM  
hope to see you tomorrow


----------

